# Purina one?



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Any thoughts on Purina ONE food? We've been feeding Verus Dog Food for 8 years now with great results. The dogs have loved it but it's 65.00 a bag. Unfortunately I need to find some ways to cut costs to come up with the extra for Artie's treatments. I hate to take this route but I've cut out all extraneous stuff that I can from the human side. Hopefully it won't come to cutting food, but if it does I want to go to something that is still nutritionally sound and I trust your input. Thanks guys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I would use a few steps up from that with Purina ProPlan. I used it for years with great results.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

How does the price compare?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I find ProPlan to be reasonably priced and has been great for Roxy. I tried Fromm,Blue Buffalo, Halo... and finally settled on Proplan sensitive skin & stomach.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Barkr said:


> I find ProPlan to be reasonably priced and has been great for Roxy. I tried Fromm,Blue Buffalo, Halo... and finally settled on Proplan sensitive skin & stomach.


Thanks, I'll check into it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I feed pro plan as well and very happy with it. But I don't think some of the Purina one formulas are bad. The beyond formulas and the sensitive systems would my choices to try.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

my cat had been on Purina one (yes..I know not a dog) for 10 years he was always healthy..do a comparison to see what is in One and Pro Plan...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Our Purina rep. has told me that Purina ONE is actually very close to Pro Plan, and if you don't want to go to a pet store, or can't afford Pro Plan, then Purina ONE is a fine alternative.
Also, be on the lookout for Purina coupons. They tend to have lots of them, especially on Facebook I've been told.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just posted on a thread--Amazon is currently running a 20% sale on most ProPlan--not sure for how long. I have three of mine on the ProPlan Sensitive Stomach & Skin after reading some good things about on here and they are doing really well on it (has really helped w/ loose poops). I'm thinking of switching all of mine over to it as the Natural Balance I have been feeding the others has recently gone up quite a bit and am also looking for ways to cut costs without sacrificing some of the other supplements giving them.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I HATE, HATE, HATE having to change the food if I can avoid it....which I'm going to try and do. I thought I was ok if I needed to spend for my kids....and we would have been fine with hip replacement surgery, etc. Something with a closed end. The ongoing unknown is the problem. We can live without cable TV, Sirius radio and I'm ok with ramen noodles for lunch every day, if only the mortgage and utilities were easier!

Ok, enough whining, we'll do what we need to to to make ends meet! Thanks for your input and for listening.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Another question for those of you that are using pro plan. The food I've been using is Lamb, oats and brown rice. I'm thinking of trying the shredded lamb and rice? Thoughts?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Never used the shredded I know it's not as good as the regular as far as ingredients go. I heard the soy flakes not good


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

You can switch protein and go with the salmon? It's the sensitive skin and stomach formula


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

oakleysmommy said:


> You can switch protein and go with the salmon? It's the sensitive skin and stomach formula


Even though we've never had a tummy or skin problem? Be ok for normal food?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes you can switch protein, just do a slow transition and mix the old food with the new. 

Picking foods can make you crazy. Just decide what you want in the food and find one that has what you are looking for in your price range. Feed what works for your dog an you will do fine.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Artnlibsmom said:


> Another question for those of you that are using pro plan. The food I've been using is Lamb, oats and brown rice. I'm thinking of trying the shredded lamb and rice? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I feed the sss because my golden is sensitive...but my no food issues lab eats it too. . my little dog won't touch it.

Purina one beyond has a lamb formula with no soy...maybe look at that as an alternative?

In looking into it more...the purina one is very close to pro plan 
..makes me wonder why I haven't tried it. Lol.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know anything about Purina--but I just wanted to thank you for going the extra mile to get good info on alternate foods for your pupper. It certainly shows you care. Best of luck with the situation. 

We're about 5 hours southwest of you near Pittsburgh. Bundle up for Turkey Day--looks like it's gonna SNOW!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Yeah we are likely to have more rain than snow. Unfortunately we go back to Cornell on Wednesday right in the middle of the storm! Since its further north AND higher elevation they always get a lot more snow! Guess we'll be taking the gashog truck! 


aSent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sophies Mom (Nov 29, 2013)

I live about 35 minutes from Cornell, so if you are ever wondering what the weather is like, just let me know. Also I took my last golden to Cornell and was very disappointed. If you need the name of another vet in Ithaca (the owner used to be the head guy at Cornell and left), he's wonderful. He did my goldens ACL surgery.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

We're doing Cornell for Oncology. My Bridge Girl Liberty's FHO was done at Colonial Vet Hospital by Dr Ross. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

